# Spiele die auf Windows 10 einwandfrei laufen



## Silvana_ (7. August 2015)

Guten Tag,

ich habe jetzt mal alte Spiele die auf Windows 7 nicht einwandfrei, nicht ohne Kompatibilitätsmodus oder nicht ohne Modding liefen auf Windows 10 getestet.

Spiele die laufen, wie sie sollen (Videos in den Spielen laufen ohne Grafikfehler ab):
Command & Conquer (Alle Spiele)
Crysis 2 (Kein altes Spiel aber unter Windows 7 ruckelten die Videos mit 10 FPS vor sich hin und der Sound stotterte. Unter Windows 10 läuft alles flüssig und der Sound stottert nicht mehr)
Diablo 1
Diablo 2 (Diablo 2 installieren, Addon installieren, D2VidTst als Kompatibilitätsmodus für Windows 7 starten, DirectDraw (2D) auswählen, Patch 1.13d installieren.)
Need For Speed Hot Pursuit 2 2002
Need For Speed Most Wanted 2005 
Star Wars Rogue Squadron 3D
Star Wars Shadows Of The Empire (Muss vorher im abgesicherten Modus installiert werden)
Starcraft 1
Urban Chaos
Zanzarah - Das verborgene Portal (Muss vorher im abgesicherten Modus installiert werden)

Die Liste wird noch erweitert. Ich bin einfach nur überrascht, dass auf Windows 10 Spiele einwandfrei laufen, die auf Windows 7 nicht liefen. 
Die Spiele wurden ohne Kompatibilitätsmodus und ohne Modding getestet. 
Zum Zeitpunkt des Testes wurde der Nvidia Treiber 353.62 für Windows 10, 64 Bit mit einer GTX 780 TI verwendet. Das ist für mich ein klares + für Windows 10.

Das wäre wirklich eine News wert.


----------



## onliner (7. August 2015)

Guter Anfangsthread

Bei mir läuft gerade Mass Effect 2 unter Win10


----------



## Silvana_ (7. August 2015)

Das lief aber auch schon unter Windows 7.


----------



## onliner (7. August 2015)

Mir gings ja drum ob und wie ältere Spiele unter Win10 laufen 

Anderer können in dein Thread evtl. mal eben Probleme mit aktuellen Spielen mitposten, wenns den willst !


----------



## DKK007 (7. August 2015)

Davon hatte ja auch gog berichtet, das Win10 besonders kompatibel ist. Nur eben der Kopierschutz kann Probleme machen, aber auch dafür gibt es ja ne Lösung.
Windows 10: gog.com sieht dem Release gelassen entgegen


----------



## Brehministrator (7. August 2015)

Silvana_ schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach nur überrascht, dass auf Windows 10 Spiele einwandfrei laufen, die auf Windows 7 nicht liefen.



Das ist wirklich eine gute Sache, und ich hätte damit nicht gerechnet. Danke für's Posten 

Diablo 2 lief aber unter Windows 7 absolut problemlos, habe es diese Woche schon gezockt auf meinem Windows 7-System  Ich hoffe, da findet sich noch eine gute Lösung. Das würde mir sehr fehlen...


----------



## Silvana_ (7. August 2015)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Diablo 2 lief aber unter Windows 7 absolut problemlos, habe es diese Woche schon gezockt auf meinem Windows 7-System  Ich hoffe, da findet sich noch eine gute Lösung. Das würde mir sehr fehlen...



Diablo 2 lief leider nicht problemlos unter Windows 7, ich habe aber herausgefunden, wie es nun läuft.

Diablo 2 installieren, Addon installieren,  D2VidTst als Kompatibilitätsmodus für Windows 7 starten, DirectDraw (2D) auswählen, Patch 1.13d installieren. So läuft es.


----------



## naruto8073 (7. August 2015)

Hab Arma, COD OW, Batman Akham Knight, Dying Light, Victor Vran, World of Warships und Witcher 3  angespielt und es läuft alles tadellos unter Win 10  Bit.   
Bis jetzt hatte ich mit kein einzigen Spiel Probleme.


----------



## Silvana_ (7. August 2015)

naruto8073 schrieb:


> Hab Arma, COD OW, Batman Akham Knight, Dying Light, Victor Vran, World of Warships und Witcher 3  angespielt und es läuft alles tadellos unter Win 10  Bit.
> Bis jetzt hatte ich mit kein einzigen Spiel Probleme.



Sorry aber der Thread geht um ALTE Windows 95, 98 und XP Spiele. Deine genannten Spiele sind doch Windows 7 Spiele.


----------



## Brehministrator (7. August 2015)

Silvana_ schrieb:


> Diablo 2 lief leider nicht problemlos unter Windows 7, ich habe aber herausgefunden, wie es nun läuft.
> 
> Diablo 2 installieren, Addon installieren,  D2VidTst als Kompatibilitätsmodus für Windows 7 starten, DirectDraw (2D) auswählen, Patch 1.13d installieren. So läuft es.



Hmm, habe ich das damals bei der D2-Installation vielleicht auch so gemacht? Weiß ich nicht mehr, kann gut sein, mein System wurde seit vielen Jahren nicht neu aufgesetzt  Zocke jedenfalls regelmäßig Diablo 2 unter Windows 7, und es geht alles völlig problemlos (auch die Battle.net-Verbindung).


----------



## Silvana_ (7. August 2015)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Hmm, habe ich das damals bei der D2-Installation vielleicht auch so gemacht? Weiß ich nicht mehr, kann gut sein, mein System wurde seit vielen Jahren nicht neu aufgesetzt  Zocke jedenfalls regelmäßig Diablo 2 unter Windows 7, und es geht alles völlig problemlos (auch die Battle.net-Verbindung).



Der Fehler kommt nur wenn man Direct3D auswählt.

Woran liegt es nur, dass alle alten Spiele auf Windows 10 problemlos laufen? Liegt es an Windows 10 oder an DirectX 12?


----------



## morice56 (8. August 2015)

BattleField 4  was mich sehr freut, kleiner update war nötig, laüft reibungslos sogar besser wie auf Win 8.1


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2015)

Liegt an Win10. DX12 kennen die Spiele ja gar nicht.


----------



## Silvana_ (11. August 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Liegt an Win10. DX12 kennen die Spiele ja gar nicht.



Sicher? Ich habe mal gelesen, dass durch DX12 die Spiele die DX12 nicht kennen, besser laufen würden. Wer weiß, ich glaube eher, dass es an DX12 liegt.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. August 2015)

Sämtliche Securom 7 basierende Spiele spiele ab 2009
S#mtliche tages basierende Spiele Spiele ab 2008
Soweit zu den Disk basierenden Schutz
DRm Spiele wie securom und tages ab 2008
Steam Spiele sofern die engines die geändrten Win 8 desktop gestaltung funktioniert
Origin Spiele EA plattform
Ubisoft Spiele (ubisoft launcher)
gog games
dosbox nach anpassung der auflösung in der config datei
post prozess deaktiviert wird (dooom)
Spiele ohne kopierschutz
fraglich devolo kopierschutz
Da wäre ein kommentar von einen mittelerde Besitzer interessant oder EA dragon age inquision
starforce DRm system ist auch fraglich (betrifft vorwiegend russische Spiele release)
craked games mit savedisk 1 und 2 spiele
safedisc3 bis 4,8 laufen nicht unter win 10
grund ist das treiber modell signierung über windows portal service
Ohne zertifikat läuft kein treiber im kernel und wird nicht geladen beim boot
da hilft auch kein deaktivieren der Treiber signatur


----------



## Silvana_ (11. August 2015)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Sämtliche Securom 7 basierende Spiele spiele ab 2009
> S#mtliche tages basierende Spiele Spiele ab 2008
> Soweit zu den Disk basierenden Schutz
> DRm Spiele wie securom und tages ab 2008
> ...



Wenn ich mal über deine grottenschlechte Rechtschreibung hinwegsehe, was willst du uns mit deinem Post sagen? Ich check es nicht.


----------



## Typhoon007 (11. August 2015)

Gecrackte mehrdisk Spiele laufen nicht sagt er.


----------



## Silvana_ (11. August 2015)

Meint er geckrackte Spiele die im Original mehr als 1 Installationsdisk benötigen? Das wäre aber falsch. Außerdem geht es in diesem Thread hauptsächlich um alte Spiele die laufen. Desweiteren geht es hier nicht um gecrackte Spiele, geht dazu bitte entweder in ein dazu passendes Forum oder eröffnet einen anderen Thread.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. August 2015)

Grundlagen um was es geht
securom old und new ab version 7
tages
protect disk sehr perfider kopierschutz
safedisc Das was aktuell windowds 10 nicht unterstützt
starforce geht seit win vista nicht mehr Ausnahme ist ein spezieller angepasster Treiber von codemaster der die 64bit Variante lauffähig ist für Win vista 64bit

Drm ALLGEMEIN
Tages DRm ist gnadenlos limktierte installierungen nicht Aktivierungen Install
hardware key Änderungen an ID bsp HDD wechsel laufwerksbuchstabe usw aktivierung weg. siehe topware two worlds
Securom Install limits gibt ein deauthorisierung tool bsp EA burnout paradise oder Red alert 3
Alternativ aktivierbar auf Origin
Liste dazu
dead space 1 und 2 
BF bad company 2 (wird automatisch gemacht wenn man einmal online war und ea account hatte
mass effect
the saboteur (praktisch auch die uncut ist auswählbar)
mirrors edge disc version
dragon age origins
need for Speed undercover
crysis warhead
medal of honour (2010)
red alert 3
red alert 3 uprising
und andere EA game Securom install limitierung games


----------



## Silvana_ (11. August 2015)

Also bei mir läuft NFS Undercover unter Origin einwandfrei. Ich weiß nicht was du mit deinen 2 Posts bezwecken willst, aber deine Rechtschreibung ist katastrophal, sodass man deine Sätze einfach nicht versteht!


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (11. August 2015)

Unter origin ist auch kein Kopierschutz mehr vorhanden


----------



## nikon87 (11. August 2015)

Anstoss 2 Gold, einer der geilsten (wenn nicht DER geilste) Fussi-Manager, läuft leider nicht. Auch nicht mit dem installierten Indeo Video Treiber. Schade, schade. Auf Win7 lief es noch im Kompatibilitätsmodus. 

Auch der FM13 (Origin) stürzt leider ständig nach ca. 10 Minuten ab. Abstürze sind zwar beim FM13 "normal", unter Win8.1 lief er aber immer so um die 1,5 Std. und unter Win7 teilweise stundenlang. 

Anscheinend hat MS was gegen Fussi-Manager-Spiele...


----------



## Silvana_ (12. August 2015)

Mh komisch, hast du schon einmal mit dem EA Support geredet?


----------



## meckswell (13. August 2015)

Dirt 1 von 2007 läuft auch auf Win 10.


----------



## Typhoon007 (13. August 2015)

Mehr Disk Spiele wie GTA V sollen nicht laufen.


----------



## ricoroci (13. August 2015)

XCOM: Enemy Unknown


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. August 2015)

Jazz Jackrabbit 2 funzt!


----------



## S754 (13. August 2015)

Empire Earth: Installieren geht, beim Starten eines Spiels schmierts aber ab
Call Of Duty 2: Lässt sich nicht installieren, kommt ein Haufen Fehlermeldungen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Call Of Duty 2: Lässt sich nicht installieren, kommt ein Haufen Fehlermeldungen



Aaaahhhhh ja... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leute, ihr müsst natürlich auch den Kompatibilitäts-Modus ab und zu zur Hilfe nehmen.


----------



## hardwaerevreag (14. August 2015)

@Anno: Anno + Windows 10 / 64 Bit - Fragen oder Hilfe zu allen Anno Versionen - Annothek - Der Treffpunkt für Annospieler aller Versionen


----------



## S754 (14. August 2015)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Leute, ihr müsst natürlich auch den Kompatibilitäts-Modus ab und zu zur Hilfe nehmen.



Meinst du, dass ich so deppat bin und das nicht ausprobiert habe? 
Außerdem: Welche Version hast du GENAU?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Meinst du, dass ich so deppat bin und das nicht ausprobiert habe?
> Außerdem: Welche Version hast du GENAU?



Hab ich das gesagt? 

Hab Windows 10 Pro x64 und CoD 2 ganz normal mit der Version 1.0 ausprobiert. 

Wollt halt nur bestätigen das es doch bzw. wenn wie es geht. Dazu ist dieser Thread ja gedacht gewesen.


----------



## S754 (14. August 2015)

FSK 18 CD Version?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. August 2015)

Nein, DVD Version. USK 18.


----------

